# Steve Reeves talks about steroids in bodybuilding



## Curt James (Mar 31, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3RhccAyrgE

*Published on Jun 12, 2012*
Steve Reeves talks about steroids in bodybuilding.


----------



## Intense (Mar 31, 2013)

Great beard.


----------



## Dr.G (Apr 1, 2013)

good video..he is right today's bodybuilders are ugly when compared to him.


----------

